# Hannibal Pool Wins Again



## Jim Silvania (May 31, 2010)

This past weekend my son and I returned to the Hannibal Pool for a weekend of fishing. This time we went for quality of fish rather than quantity and were again rewarded by this great body of water. Several nice smallmouth, hybrid strippers, huge drum and for a first for me, a couple of buffalo suckers.:B


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

good looking fish and section of the river.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fine job Jim,,,,,


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

Beautiful smallmouth!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice fish - Congratulations!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice fish! The river is really on fire right now and the Hannibal pool is giving up some quality fish! Great job!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello flipnpitch, 
It sure is QUITE here, around Cumberland. 
NO REPORTS, SO NO FISH???
Every boat I own is broke down, I hope not for long,,, Are you getting fish "in the pool" or bellow the dam?
I would still bank fish If I had a clue,,, to go down.
Thanks





FLIPNPITCH said:


> Nice fish! The river is really on fire right now and the Hannibal pool is giving up some quality fish! Great job!


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Some nice fish there guys!!


----------

